
How Zano Raised Millions on Kickstarter and Left Most Backers with Nothing - praxxis
https://medium.com/@meharris/how-zano-raised-millions-on-kickstarter-and-left-backers-with-nearly-nothing-85c0abe4a6cb
======
sgtnasty
Read the whole damn thing thinking this is way too long. Then at the bottom,
he summarizes the whole thing. ugh

~~~
kozukumi
Well he does say in the very first paragraph there is a tl;dr at the bottom...

~~~
sgtnasty
I need my eyes checked

